# Freehand pupilen bzw. augen



## Thrashers (21. November 2003)

arbeite gerade an nem´character, läuft so weit auch ganz gut, nur jetzt bin ich gerade bei den augen angelangt, und die wollen mir absolut nicht gelingen. hab auch keine ahnung, wie ich die am besten umsetzten kann, halt so, dass es schon möglichst realistisch aussieht. hat das vielleicht schon mal einer von euch gemacht und kann mir n´paar tips geben?

gruß
thrasher


----------



## Thrashers (21. November 2003)

toll, jetzt hab ich auch noch probs mit den haaren, naja, werd wohl erstmal ne pause einlegen. hab das teil, so wies bisher ist mal in den anhang gehängt. oben das soll übrigens ein arm sein, aber auch noch nicht fertig, nur falls einer fragen sollte;-) bin halt noch n´newbie


----------



## Fey (22. November 2003)

Hi thrasher,

also ich würde das mit den Haare folgendermaßen angehen:

Die Haare nicht Strich für Strich einzeln zeichnen, sondern eine große Fläche mit der von dir gewünschten Haarfarbe, danach mit helleren und dunkleren Flächen Schattierungen einarbeiten.

Grüße,
Melanie


----------

